# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Medical associations back stripping licenses from doctors who warn against COVID-19 j

## zeke501

Medical associations back stripping licenses from doctors who warn against COVID-19 jabs - LifeSite


Are doctors some day going to have to practice "underground" ?

----------

Big Bird (11-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-18-2021),dinosaur (10-18-2021),Fall River (10-30-2021),phoenyx (10-27-2021),Quark (10-31-2021),QuaseMarco (10-18-2021),Sunsettommy (11-02-2021),Swedgin (10-26-2021),teeceetx (10-18-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

"Warn against COVID-19 vaccine ..""Question the safety of COVID-19 vaccine...""spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation or disinformation..."

These three phrases are not synonymous.  Only the third is in the actual verbiage from the  Federation of State Medical Boards (FSMB) . The other two are headlines intending to inflame.

----------

dinosaur (10-18-2021),Fall River (10-30-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> "Warn against..""Question...""Spread misinformation about..."
> 
> These three phrases are not synonymous.  Only the third is in the actual verbiage of the medical association.


Maybe so, but the Devil, as always, is in the details, including the details of how one defines "misinformation".

----------

dinosaur (10-18-2021),Fall River (10-30-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Maybe so, but the Devil, as always, is in the details, including the details of how one defines "misinformation".


Agreed. And as the article states "consensus driven" is a nonsense phrase - or should be - in a world of science. 


But let's accurately state what is true and stay away from sensationalism. A doctor can still provide a patient with the information on side effects that the CDC or vaccine companies put out. If I were doing that, it would be in writing or even a link to the CDC information pages so as to cover my ass.. on both sides of the divide.

I think the intent is to stop doctors from propagating nonsensical "bitchute" wackery.

----------

Fall River (10-30-2021),Oceander (10-18-2021),potlatch (10-18-2021),Sunsettommy (11-02-2021),Wildrose (10-18-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> "Warn against COVID-19 vaccine ..""Question the safety of COVID-19 vaccine...""spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation or disinformation..."
> 
> These three phrases are not synonymous.  Only the third is in the actual verbiage from the  Federation of State Medical Boards (FSMB) . The other two are headlines intending to inflame.


Who gets to define what "misinformation" is?

Seems to me, the gubmint's spread more of it than just about anyone else.

----------

Fall River (10-30-2021),Hillofbeans (10-18-2021),ruthless terrier (10-18-2021),Sunsettommy (11-02-2021),teeceetx (10-18-2021),WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Who gets to define what "misinformation" is?
> 
> Seems to me, the gubmint's spread more of it than just about anyone else.


Whatever it is, the FSMB cannot claim that data and side effect information from CDC, FDA, and the vaccine providers constitutes misinformation.

Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Reactions  Adverse Events | CDC

Is there something missing from that ?

----------


## Wildrose

> Medical associations back stripping licenses from doctors who warn against COVID-19 jabs - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Are doctors some day going to have to practice "underground" ?


Unfortunately medicine has been completely corrupted by leftists working their way into positions of authority within the medical community.

If a doctor has good reason to believe these vaccines pose more risk to a patient than can be offset by the positives they have a moral and professional obligation to say so.

Now if doc's jump on the crazy assed anti vaxxer train that might be grounds for suspension or revocation of their medical licenses.

----------

Oceander (10-18-2021),teeceetx (10-18-2021),WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> _The American Board of Pediatrics, American Board of Family Medicine, and American Board of Internal Medicine support the Federation of State Medical Boards’ decision that all boards should revoke or suspend the license and certification of doctors who question the safety of the experimental COVID-19 jabs._


So our governing "boards" all want to punish medical professionals who don't toe the line?

All for *EXPERIMENTAL* vaccines that they themselves *REFUSE* to *"AUTHORIZE"*, who they themselves refuse to allow people to *SUE* for damages caused by such vaccines?

I think that says a lot about the true confidence they have in the vaccines.

It may be time to take off the gloves and start this fight against these vaccines, for real.

----------

Sunsettommy (11-02-2021),WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> So our governing "boards" all want to punish medical professionals who don't toe the line?
> 
> All for *EXPERIMENTAL* vaccines that they themselves *REFUSE* to *"AUTHORIZE"*, who they themselves refuse to allow people to *SUE* for damages caused by such vaccines?
> 
> I think that says a lot about the true confidence they have in the vaccines.
> 
> It may be time to take off the gloves and start this fight against these vaccines, for real.


Once again, the FDA has granted full approval for the Pfizer vaccine and did so on August 23.

You can't sue any vaccine manufacturer in the US and haven't been able to for decades, all such claims are handled by the Vaccine Compensation Board through arbitration.

https://www.hrsa.gov/vaccine-compensation/index.html

----------


## squidward

> "Warn against COVID-19 vaccine ..""Question the safety of COVID-19 vaccine...""spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation or disinformation..."
> 
> These three phrases are not synonymous.  Only the third is in the actual verbiage from the  Federation of State Medical Boards (FSMB) . The other two are headlines intending to inflame.


Who decides what misinformation is?
Incompetent bureaucrat fucktards who ride their desks for a living?

----------

WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Who decides what misinformation is?
> Incompetent bureaucrat fucktards who ride their desks for a living?


Why ask me, dick head? 
I provided my opinion on what *isn't* misinformation. Can you fucking figure out what to do with that?

----------


## crayons

> Are doctors some day going to have to practice "underground" ?


Doctors, Surgical Nurses have been leaving the corporate system of medical deities in droves over the last 2 decades
and I always manage to meet another deserter on a weekly basis.

Most have set up a very private type of practice = appointment only, cash only and they have to know you.

----------

WhoKnows (10-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

I think it's more likely they will just disappear.

----------


## crayons

> I think it's more likely they will just disappear.


That too, I was recently informed about 2 Doctors I knew who were offered money to stop 
practicing advanced methods, they didn't take the money and as far as we know were 
permanently disappeared.

----------

Jen (10-18-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Why ask me, dick head? 
> I provided my opinion on what *isn't* misinformation.


You used a big word and can't decide what it "is"?

----------

Northern Rivers (10-18-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You used a big word and can't decide what it "is"?


Missed ya, Squiddy!  :Smiley20:

----------

squidward (10-27-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Who decides what misinformation is?
> Incompetent bureaucrat fucktards who ride their desks for a living?


In a case like this it would have to be the state Medical Boards and state Pharmacy Boards.

The only other way they could have their licenses suspended or revoked would be by a judge after conviction of some serious offense relating to their practices such as molesting underage patients.

----------


## Wildrose

> Doctors, Surgical Nurses have been leaving the corporate system of medical deities in droves over the last 2 decades
> and I always manage to meet another deserter on a weekly basis.
> 
> Most have set up a very private type of practice = appointment only, cash only and they have to know you.


That certainly isn't remotely true nor could you possibly show it to be so.

Even the minor emergency centers or "doc in the box" places are mostly owned by corporations.

----------


## Wildrose

> I think it's more likely they will just disappear.


Oh good lord, seriously?

How can you disappear tens of thousands of doc's and nurses without anyone noticing?

----------


## Wildrose

> That too, I was recently informed about 2 Doctors I knew _who were offered money to stop 
> practicing advanced methods_, they didn't take the money and as far as we know were 
> permanently disappeared.


To the bolded, what on earth is that supposed to even mean?

----------


## Jen

> Oh good lord, seriously?
> 
> How can you disappear tens of thousands of doc's and nurses without anyone noticing?


Did I say nobody would notice?  No... I did not.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I've had two doctors just "dissappear" in the past decade.... a radiation oncologist and a urologist.... before COVID was a thing. 


Just sayin...

----------


## WhoKnows

Medical Associations have no say in how each individual state choses to reprimand physicians for disciplinary actions. 

And there has to be an actual statement made by each state licensing body as to what their policy is regarding this specifically. And there has to be a specific process outlined, including a statement as to what is and isn't "misinformation". Otherwise, they are asking for law suits. And I'm sure there will be plenty of them if this comes to pass. Many of these Associations or Boards are only for certification required by hospitals for privileging. If the doctor isn't required to be in a hospital, it is more of a feather in the cap than anything. 

Doctors will start saying they aren't Board Certified because they didn't want to be told how to practice medicine by a desk jockey somewhere. Nor pay the fee so those desk jockeys can have a salary. It's plain stupid.

----------


## crayons

> If the doctor isn't required to be in a hospital, it is more of a feather in the cap than anything. 
> 
> Doctors will start saying they aren't Board Certified because they didn't want to be told how to practice medicine by a desk jockey somewhere. Nor pay the fee so those desk jockeys can have a salary. It's plain stupid.


This is true, the good ones work for themselves and stay away from the system as much as possible. 
Holistic's, Naturalpath's and Equine Specialists who can set human bones are in demand nowadays.

----------


## squidward

> In a case like this it would have to be the state Medical Boards and state Pharmacy Boards.
> 
> The only other way they could have their licenses suspended or revoked would be by a judge after conviction of some serious offense relating to their practices such as molesting underage patients.


What qualifies these bureaucrats to discern truth? Hotline to God?
These desk jockeys know more about "science" than highly trained clinicians that have the same scientific training and actually put hands on patients on a regular basis?

----------


## crayons

> What qualifies these bureaucrats to discern truth? Hotline to God?


more like a hotline to moloch

----------


## Wildrose

> What qualifies these bureaucrats to discern truth? Hotline to God?
> These desk jockeys know more about "science" than highly trained clinicians that have the same scientific training and actually put hands on patients on a regular basis?


Those boards are generally made up of retired Physicians and Doctors.

----------


## squidward

> Those boards are generally made up of retired Physicians and Doctors.


And they're more qualified than the tens of thousands of other doctors how?
Because they chose the bureaucrat career path and whoring for drug company income and grant money instead of practicing in the trenches like the good doctors?

----------


## Oceander

> Those boards are generally made up of retired Physicians and Doctors.


In other words, people who no longer have anything better to do than indulge their petty political agendas.

----------


## Wildrose

> And they're more qualified than the tens of thousands of other doctors how?
> Because they chose the bureaucrat career path and whoring for drug company income and grant money instead of practicing in the trenches like the good doctors?


You're just making a whole lot of shit up now.

State laws give those boards authority over the practice of medicine and pharmacy.

If you've got some actual evidence proving any of these med/pharm board members are on the take to "big pharma", by all means please lay it out for us.

----------


## Wildrose

> In other words, people who no longer have anything better to do than indulge their petty political agendas.


I'll go with A:  People who even though they are retired want to keep the highest possible standards for their professions in place.

----------


## Oceander

> I'll go with A:  People who even though they are retired want to keep the highest possible standards for their professions in place.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Yeah, like the geezers who volunteer to do fitness and character interviews for bar admissions, and whose primary interest is in nonsense like equity and diversity.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, like the geezers who volunteer to do fitness and character interviews for bar admissions, and whose primary interest is in nonsense like equity and diversity.


No, these guys and gals are pharmacists and physicians, not lawyers.

----------


## squidward

> You're just making a whole lot of shit up now.
> 
> State laws give those boards authority over the practice of medicine and pharmacy.


what does the law have to do with truth?
Pathetic.

----------


## phoenyx

> Medical associations back stripping licenses from doctors who warn against COVID-19 jabs - LifeSite
> Are doctors some day going to have to practice "underground" ?


Reminds me of the 1984 film, where they 'persuade' the protagonist that 4 is really 5...

----------


## Oceander

> No, these guys and gals are pharmacists and physicians, not lawyers.


Doesn't make them any the less political gadflies.

----------


## Wildrose

> what does the law have to do with truth?
> Pathetic.


If there were any actual "truth" supporting your accusations you could easily show them to be true.




> And they're more qualified than the tens of thousands of other doctors how?
> Because they chose the bureaucrat career path and whoring for drug company income and grant money instead of practicing in the trenches like the good doctors?


Your claim is nothing but completely unsupportable BS.

----------


## Wildrose

> Doesn't make them any the less political gadflies.


The medical and pharmacy licensing boards are about as non political as can be.

There only real purpose is to set standards for the practice of both, licensing of both, and when necessary disciplining doc's and pharmacists for malfeasance and malpractice.

----------


## Northern Rivers

"All this" shows the midterms as paramount in having both Houses in Conservative hands.

That looks ever-likely...if the election isn't rigged...again.

----------


## Oceander

> The medical and pharmacy licensing boards are about as non political as can be.
> 
> There only real purpose is to set standards for the practice of both, licensing of both, and when necessary disciplining doc's and pharmacists for malfeasance and malpractice.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> Medical associations back stripping licenses from doctors who warn against COVID-19 jabs - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Are doctors some day going to have to practice "underground" ?


I looked at the FSMB's site and it doesn't seem to show what the author here has charged.

FSMB | FSMB: Spreading COVID-19 Vaccine Misinformation May Put Medical License at Risk

----------


## squidward

> If there were any actual "truth" supporting your accusations you could easily show them to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is nothing but completely unsupportable BS.


I asked you a question.
What makes bureaucrat docs moreknowledgeable of the science than the thousands of docs working in the field?

Will you answer?

And yes, the bureacrat heads of deparments spend their careers chasing government grant money and pharm money for research and publication.
Is this difficult?

----------

phoenyx (10-29-2021),WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I asked you a question.
> What makes bureaucrat docs moreknowledgeable of the science than the thousands of docs working in the field?
> 
> Will you answer?
> 
> And yes, the bureacrat heads of deparments spend their careers chasing government grant money and pharm money for research and publication.
> Is this difficult?


Twenty, thirty, sometimes even forty years of practicing Medicine/Pharmacy.

That's how they get appointed to the state medical and pharmacy boards.

They are the gate keepers and the guards who police their own professions.

----------


## phoenyx

> Twenty, thirty, sometimes even forty years of practicing Medicine/Pharmacy.
> That's how they get appointed to the state medical and pharmacy boards.
> 
> They are the gate keepers and the guards who police their own professions.


Being around a while doesn't mean that a professional knows what they're doing. I think the end of the article in the opening post says it well:

**
“Consensus-driven” science, as mentioned in the statement, is at odds with the scientific method, which encourages debate and dissenting evidence as a way of discovering objective scientific truth.
**

Dogmatic organizations aren't helping anyone.

----------


## Wildrose

> Being around a while doesn't mean that a professional knows what they're doing. I think the end of the article in the opening post says it well:
> 
> **
> “Consensus-driven” science, as mentioned in the statement, is at odds with the scientific method, which encourages debate and dissenting evidence as a way of discovering objective scientific truth.
> **
> 
> Dogmatic organizations aren't helping anyone.


They are the most qualified people available in their professions.

Science has been consensus driven for hundreds of years.  Many if not most theories about such thing as the formation of the universe, physics, and biology cannot be shown to be 100% true under all circumstances and it is the theories with the most weight behind them through peer review and peers doing to their own research on a given subject and running their own experiments producing the same results that arrives at a "Scientific Consensus".

Scientific_consensus : definition of Scientific_consensus and synonyms of Scientific_consensus (English)

Probably best to stick to what you know and this certainly is not "it".

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Being around a while doesn't mean that a professional knows what they're doing. I think the end of the article in the opening post says it well:
> 
> **
> Consensus-driven science, as mentioned in the statement, is at odds with the scientific method, which encourages debate and dissenting evidence as a way of discovering objective scientific truth.
> **
> 
> ...


Far from it. Their dogmatism is stifling true scientific discussion and in this case, it's leading to terrible consequences.




> Science has been consensus driven for hundreds of years.


No, many -scientists- have been consensus driven, mainly the mediocre ones, not science itself. Science is about following the evidence, not trying to avoid rocking the boat.





> Many if not most theories about such thing as the formation of the universe, physics, and biology cannot be shown to be 100% true under all circumstances and it is the theories with the most weight behind them through peer review and peers doing to their own research on a given subject and running their own experiments producing the same results that arrives at a "Scientific Consensus".



The issue is how theories acquire "weight". The best way is through evidence. The worst is through cronyism. Unfortunately, it is the latter that is dominating these days.

----------


## Wildrose

> Far from it. Their dogmatism is stifling true scientific discussion and in this case, it's leading to terrible consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> No, many -scientists- have been consensus driven, mainly the mediocre ones, not science itself. Science is about following the evidence, not trying to avoid rocking the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consensus is achieved when your results can be repeated experimentally and your peers upon reviewing your work agree with your thesis.

What I posted is the literal definition of "Scientific Consensus".

----------


## phoenyx

> Consensus is achieved when your results can be repeated experimentally and your peers upon reviewing your work agree with your thesis.
> 
> What I posted is the literal definition of "Scientific Consensus".


You said a lot more than that, and I responded to the other things you said. Repeating experimental results is fine. The problem that's happening here is that these medical associations are forbidding doctors from cautioning others of the dangers of these Covid vaccines. Considering the fact that thousands of people have died shortly after getting a Covid vaccine and thousands more have been seriously injured, what they're doing should be criminal. If anything, it should be -mandated- that doctors should caution their patients concerning the dangers of these vaccines.

----------


## Wildrose

> You said a lot more than that, and I responded to the other things you said. Repeating experimental results is fine. The problem that's happening here is that these medical associations are forbidding doctors from cautioning others of the dangers of these Covid vaccines. Considering the fact that thousands of people have died shortly after getting a Covid vaccine and thousands more have been seriously injured, what they're doing should be criminal. If anything, it should be -mandated- that doctors should caution their patients concerning the dangers of these vaccines.


Did I use too many big words for you?  Let me know what here has you confused.




> Originally Posted by *Wildrose* 
> _Many if not most theories about such thing as the formation of the universe, physics, and biology cannot be shown to be 100% true under all circumstances and it is the theories with the most weight behind them through peer review and peers doing to their own research on a given subject and running their own experiments producing the same results that arrives at a "Scientific Consensus"._

----------


## Wildrose

> You said a lot more than that, and I responded to the other things you said. Repeating experimental results is fine. The problem that's happening here is that these medical associations are forbidding doctors from cautioning others of the dangers of these Covid vaccines. Considering the fact that thousands of people have died shortly after getting a Covid vaccine and thousands more have been seriously injured, what they're doing should be criminal. If anything, it should be -mandated- that doctors should caution their patients concerning the dangers of these vaccines.


Everyone that gets vaccinated is provided an "informed  consent" sheet explaining the known possible side effects.

----------


## Fall River

> Everyone that gets vaccinated is provided an "informed  consent" sheet explaining the known possible side effects.



Does the "informed consent" sheet state, "Long term side effects are unknown"?

----------


## Wildrose

> Does the "informed consent" sheet state, "Long term side effects are unknown"?


They state what is known.

The long term effects of any new drug or vaccine are not known nor can they be known.

----------


## squidward

> Twenty, thirty, sometimes even forty years of practicing Medicine/Pharmacy.
> 
> That's how they get appointed to the state medical and pharmacy boards.
> 
> They are the gate keepers and the guards who police their own professions.


As opposed to recently trained docs, versed in the newest science?

My God, you've put forth the sophomoric logical fallacy, appeal to authority.
Is this what you're really bringing to the table?

----------


## squidward

> They state what is known.
> 
> The long term effects of any new drug or vaccine are not known nor can they be known.


You said it was safe.
Now you don't know?

----------


## squidward

> **
> “Consensus-driven” science, as mentioned in the statement, is at odds with the scientific method, which encourages debate and dissenting evidence as a way of discovering objective scientific truth.
> **


The poster doesn't know that the opinions of experts doesn't constitute strong scientific evidence.

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> As opposed to recently trained docs, versed in the newest science?
> 
> My God, you've put forth the sophomoric logical fallacy, appeal to authority.
> Is this what you're really bringing to the table?


Every Pharmacist and Physician is required to do annual continuing education training and classes to keep up with the newest and latest medicines, techniques, etc relative to their professions.

When you get of of medical or pharmacy schools you can't even practice except under the direct supervision of a licensed and accredited doc or pharmacist.

Most doctors will still be stuck in residency programs for 3-5 years after graduation and internship before they are allowed to practice on their own.

----------


## Wildrose

> You said it was safe.
> Now you don't know?


We know that by the indistry standards and those set by the gov't they are "safe and effective".

----------


## squidward

> We know that by the indistry standards and those set by the gov't they are "safe and effective".


You just said we don't know what the side effects are. Keep your argument straight.

And btw, safety standards in olve safety studies, of which there are none.
Or,...... produce them  and discuss

----------


## squidward

> Every Pharmacist and Physician is required to do annual continuing education training and classes to keep up with the newest and latest medicines, techniques, etc relative to their professions.
> 
> When you get of of medical or pharmacy schools you can't even practice except under the direct supervision of a licensed and accredited doc or pharmacist.
> 
> Most doctors will still be stuck in residency programs for 3-5 years after graduation and internship before they are allowed to practice on their own.


And?
What does that have to do with a bunch of career bureaucrat docs knowing more than practicing docs?

----------

phoenyx (10-31-2021),WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> You just said we don't know what the side effects are. Keep your argument straight.
> 
> And btw, safety standards in olve safety studies, of which there are none.
> Or,...... produce them  and discuss


No, that isn't what I said.  Learn to read what is actually written or don't bother to engage me at all.

----------


## Wildrose

> And?
> What does that have to do with a bunch of career bureaucrat docs knowing more than practicing docs?


You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats".  They are not.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You just said we don't know what the side effects are. Keep your argument straight.
> 
> And btw, safety standards in olve safety studies, of which there are none.
> Or,...... produce them  and discuss


Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Overview and Safety | CDC


Doctors can provide this information.  It includes mild and severe side effects.

----------


## squidward

> Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Overview and Safety | CDC
> 
> 
> Doctors can provide this information.  It includes mild and severe side effects.


you were going to produce safety studies ?
BTW the in it's licensing letter FDA instructed the approved but not yet produced Pfizer Vaccine to undergo a series of safety studies scheduled out until 2025

----------


## squidward

> You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats".  They are not.


and they know more than thousands of practicing physicians how ?
Are you gonna pull out that lame appeal to authority again ?

----------

WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## crayons

> You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats".  They are 
> not.


*Lobbyists are ex bureaucrats*  
(((laughin))) Food Drug Administration Fda Lobbyists  Lobbying Firms  

Lobbyists representing Pfizer Inc, 2021

Pfizer Inc Lobbyists â¢ OpenSecrets

(((Bwaahaha))) Lobbyists representing Moderna Inc

Moderna Inc Lobbyists â¢ OpenSecrets

and thats just fer starters...I've already told ya ta quit usin the mountainviewmarxist nonsense

----------


## crayons

Quote Originally Posted by Wildrose View Post
You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats". They are not.

(((laughin)))
https://khn.org/news/when-drug-revie...rk-for-pharma/

https://thevaccinereaction.org/2019/...-joins-pfizer/
pharma-giant Pfizer announced on June 28 that the former US Food and Drug Administration commissioner Scott Gottlieb would be joining its board of…

----------


## Wildrose

> and they know more than thousands of practicing physicians how ?
> Are you gonna pull out that lame appeal to authority again ?


Thousands of "practicing physicians" are only allowed to practice by passing the tests those boards require for licensing and maintaining the minimal number of CE hours established by those boards.

"Thousands of practicing physicians" can furnish nothing but anecdotal evidence unless they actually run double blind studies and examine every case.

Now if you can show that "thousands of practicing physicians" are claiming the vaccines are killing their patients by all means do so.

----------


## Wildrose

> *Lobbyists are ex bureaucrats*  
> (((laughin))) Food Drug Administration Fda Lobbyists  Lobbying Firms 
> 
> 
> Lobbyists representing Pfizer Inc, 2021
> 
> Pfizer Inc Lobbyists â€¢ OpenSecrets
> 
> (((Bwaahaha))) Lobbyists representing Moderna Inc
> ...


You dumb shit, lobbyists are not on state medical and pharmacy boards.

----------


## crayons

> You dumb shit, lobbyists are not on state medical and pharmacy boards.


Yer such a jackass I'm startin ta enjoy spoolin/torquin ya up...I kept postin the rest in the next post (((laughin)))

Quote Originally Posted by Wildrose View Post
You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats". They are not.

(((laughin)))
https://khn.org/news/when-drug-revie...rk-for-pharma/

https://thevaccinereaction.org/2019/...-joins-pfizer/
pharma-giant Pfizer announced on June 28 that the former US Food and Drug Administration commissioner Scott Gottlieb would be joining its board of directors

----------


## Wildrose

> Yer such a jackass I'm startin ta enjoy spoolin/torquin ya up...I kept postin the rest in the next post (((laughin)))
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Wildrose View Post
> You cannot show that the medical and pharmacy boards are made up of, "career bureaucrats". They are not.
> 
> (((laughin)))
> https://khn.org/news/when-drug-revie...rk-for-pharma/
> 
> https://thevaccinereaction.org/2019/...-joins-pfizer/
> pharma-giant Pfizer announced on June 28 that the former US Food and Drug Administration commissioner Scott Gottlieb would be joining its board of directors


And you remain a dumb shit.

The FDA is not a state medical or pharmacy board.

----------


## squidward

> Thousands of "practicing physicians" are only allowed to practice by passing the tests those boards require for licensing and maintaining the minimal number of CE hours established by those boards.
> 
> "Thousands of practicing physicians" can furnish nothing but anecdotal evidence unless they actually run double blind studies and examine every case.
> 
> Now if you can show that "thousands of practicing physicians" are claiming the vaccines are killing their patients by all means do so.


So you pulled the lame old logical fallacy, appeal to authority

----------

WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Thousands of "practicing physicians" are only allowed to practice by passing the tests those boards require for licensing and maintaining the minimal number of CE hours established by those boards.
> 
> "Thousands of practicing physicians" can furnish nothing but anecdotal evidence unless they actually run double blind studies and examine every case.
> 
> Now if you can show that "thousands of practicing physicians" are claiming the vaccines are killing their patients by all means do so.


The VAERS data is available for anyone to look at. 

Please show me the data that suggests that this vaccine is "safe and effective". 

Btw, giving out medical advice in and of itself isn't cause for the Medical Boards to get involved. That being said, there are drugs being used against COVID that are outright deadly, yet they are allowed to be used with no one saying a word. In fact, the Grand Pubba, Fauci, is encouraging it after his own data shows just how dangerous that drug is. Where's the outrage?

Also, if a doctor thinks something can potentially harm his or her patient, he or she has the right to speak out about it and inform the patient as to the potential risks and complications of said treatment. So doctors should stop doing that because a Medical Board says so? Sounds pretty Fascist to me.

----------


## WhoKnows

> So you pulled the lame old logical fallacy, appeal to authority


That's all he does. He thinks because he can use Logical Fallacies, he's the ultimate smarty pants. I don't believe a damn thing he says on these forums.

----------


## Wildrose

> So you pulled the lame old logical fallacy, appeal to authority


It is simply a fact that the state licensing boards establish the criteria for licensing and practicing of both medicine and pharmacy for their respective states.  They also establish the standards by which both will be practiced, conduct CE Training and produce the requirements for same and it is they who determine when members of the profession should be professionally sanctioned or punished and determine on a case by case basis what punishment or discipline the individuals should receive if any.,
I responded to your idiotic appeal to authority.



> Originally Posted by *squidward* 
> _and they know more than thousands of practicing physicians how ?
> Are you gonna pull out that lame appeal to authority again ?_


Where is that evidence I asked you for as to the thousands of practicing physicians claiming the vaccine is killing their patients.

What studies have they run to establish this as fact?  Links?

----------


## Wildrose

> The VAERS data is available for anyone to look at. 
> 
> Please show me the data that suggests that this vaccine is "safe and effective". 
> 
> Btw, giving out medical advice in and of itself isn't cause for the Medical Boards to get involved. That being said, there are drugs being used against COVID that are outright deadly, yet they are allowed to be used with no one saying a word. In fact, the Grand Pubba, Fauci, is encouraging it after his own data shows just how dangerous that drug is. Where's the outrage?
> 
> Also, if a doctor thinks something can potentially harm his or her patient, he or she has the right to speak out about it and inform the patient as to the potential risks and complications of said treatment. So doctors should stop doing that because a Medical Board says so? Sounds pretty Fascist to me.


Again, VAERS is nothing but raw reporting, the repots do not show causality.

In order to form an actual opinion those cases once reported have to be investigated to see if there is any truth to them and if whatever is being reported can actually be shown to be caused by the vaccines.

When you as you all too often do have no damned clue what you are talking about it would be best to keep your mouth shut completely or learn to ask intelligent questions and get reliable answers from qualified, respected sources.

----------


## WhoKnows

> It is simply a fact that the state licensing boards establish the criteria for licensing and practicing of both medicine and pharmacy for their respective states.  *They also establish the standards by which both will be practiced*, conduct CE Training and produce the requirements for same and it is they who determine when members of the profession should be professionally sanctioned or punished and determine on a case by case basis what punishment or discipline the individuals should receive if any.,
> I responded to your idiotic appeal to authority.
> 
> 
> Where is that evidence I asked you for as to the thousands of practicing physicians claiming the vaccine is killing their patients.
> 
> What studies have they run to establish this as fact?  Links?


The bolded is patently false. The community of physicians are the ones that dictate standards of practice. And State Boards aren't the ones that do CE. They just tell us how many are required to maintain our license. Generally the State Associations and other Educational bodies are the ones that run the CE conferences and courses.

And yes, much of your retorts are exactly Appeal to Authority. You got nothing and the people here know it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Again, VAERS is nothing but raw reporting, the repots do not show causality.
> 
> In order to form an actual opinion those cases once reported have to be investigated to see if there is any truth to them and if whatever is being reported can actually be shown to be caused by the vaccines.
> 
> When you as you all too often do have no damned clue what you are talking about it would be best to keep your mouth shut completely or learn to ask intelligent questions and get reliable answers from qualified, respected sources.


And you are this qualified, respected source??? LMAO...I can speak freely here, just like you, so forgive me if I don't take your advice. I can't ask you intelligent questions. You're dumber than a box of rocks. And deflect questions anyway. 

You're so clueless it's painful to read the drivel you write. Mr. Internet Bigshot. HA!

----------


## Wildrose

> And you are this qualified, respected source??? LMAO...I can speak freely here, just like you, so forgive me if I don't take your advice. I can't ask you intelligent questions. You're dumber than a box of rocks. 
> 
> You're so clueless it's painful to read the drivel you write. Mr. Internet Bigshot. HA!


No, I'm the guy with the education and experience to understand those reports and what they mean and to then differentiate between qualified, respected sources an "internet Experts" with nothing to offer but conspiracy nut garbage piled on top of mountains of free flowing bullshit.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, I'm the guy with the education and experience to understand those reports and what they mean and to then differentiate between qualified, respected sources an "internet Experts" with nothing to offer but conspiracy nut garbage piled on top of mountains of free flowing bullshit.


Except you don't understand shit. And prove it every time you post.

----------


## Wildrose

> Except you don't understand shit. And prove it every time you post.


Yet you have never been able to demonstrate the claim to be true.

Instead you assail us daily with the fact you are a clueless boob that couldn't find a test tube in  your shirt pocket and if by some accident you did discover it you'd have no clue what to do with it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yet you have never been able to demonstrate the claim to be true.
> 
> Instead you assail us daily with the fact you are a clueless boob that couldn't find a test tube in  your shirt pocket and if by some accident you did discover it you'd have no clue what to do with it.


As I've said in other threads, you thinking you are right doesn't make you right. You ignoring everything but what you think is right doesn't make you right. Plenty of people on these forums show you that you are wrong, and you just either ignore it, or deflect. Which doesn't make you right, either. 

You are only right because you say so. In your own little world, everything you say and do is right. I can't remember what stage Freud called that, but you are stuck in it. And any attempt at showing you otherwise is met with anger and insults. Like a toddler who doesn't get his way. Which you are.

I just showed you that what you wrote about State Boards is wrong. And you didn't even address that. And now you will tell me that I'm wrong anyway. Despite me serving on State Boards in the past.

I showed you you were wrong about pulling the vocal cords out of puppies and that it is indeed inhumane and cruel. I put up a link about it for you. Which you ignored. 

You need professional help.

----------


## Wildrose

> As I've said in other threads, you thinking you are right doesn't make you right. You ignoring everything but what you think is right doesn't make you right. Plenty of people on these forums show you that you are wrong, and you just either ignore it, or deflect. Which doesn't make you right, either. 
> 
> You are only right because you say so. In your own little world, everything you say and do is right. I can't remember what stage Freud called that, but you are stuck in it. And any attempt at showing you otherwise is met with anger and insults. Like a toddler who doesn't get his way. Which you are.


No, you and a few others claim I'm wrong and cannot ever demonstrate it to be true.

Instead of attempting to show me the facts as I've presented them are errant, you avoid them like a plague and simply hurl insults.

Once again. l What is the case mortality rate for both Ireland and each of the 50 US states.

If a tested population comes up 100 positive for Covid, and not a one of them is actually ill, do we have an emergency on our hands?

If 10% of that population is positive and 100% of those diagnosed is showing serious or critical disease which of the two populations justifies mobilizing an intensive response and why?

The number of people infected is irrelevant, what is important is how man of that population develop, serious or critical disease, the resources necessary to treat them and the case mortality rate.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, you and a few others claim I'm wrong and cannot ever demonstrate it to be true.
> 
> Instead of attempting to show me the facts as I've presented them, you avoid them like a plague and simply hurl insults.
> 
> Once again. l What is the case mortality rate for both Ireland and each of the 50 US states.
> 
> If a tested population comes up 100 positive for Covid, and not a one of them is actually ill, do we have an emergency on our hands?
> 
> If 10% of that population is positive and 100% of those diagnosed is showing serious or critical disease which of the two populations justifies mobilizing an intensive response and why?
> ...


Once again not addressing that you have been shown to be wrong. Well done. Just proves my point.

Also showing your complete lack of understanding of Epidemiology. Again, well done.

----------


## Wildrose

> Once again not addressing that you have been shown to be wrong. Well done. Just proves my point.
> 
> Also showing your complete lack of understanding of Epidemiology. Again, well done.


You haven't shown me to be wrong anywhere.

You think you can win an argument by declaring your own superiority yet you can never demonstrate that you have even a basic understanding of the facts or scientific process.

Try a new tactic, stop the trolling and if you think you can actually show me to be wrong on the facts anywhere give it your best shot.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You haven't shown me to be wrong anywhere.
> 
> You think you can win an argument by declaring your own superiority yet you can never demonstrate that you have even a basic understanding of the facts or scientific process.
> 
> Try a new tactic, stop the trolling and if you think you can actually show me to be wrong on the facts anywhere give it your best shot.


LMAO...case in point, folks. He's right because he said so.

----------


## Wildrose

> LMAO...case in point, folks. He's right because he said so.


And once again you are unable to produce a single demonstrable, verifiable fact to back up your claims.

You have nothing of value at all to add to this discussion apparently.

----------


## WhoKnows

> And once again you are unable to produce a single demonstrable, verifiable fact to back up your claims.
> 
> You have nothing of value at all to add to this discussion apparently.


Once again, just because you can't admit that you are wrong, doesn't make you right. I can post anything I like, and you will merely ignore and discount it because you said so. That doesn't make you right. I stated a couple of examples and you wholly ignored them. Both of which clearly show you are completely ignorant that what you post is a heaping pile of BS. But you think you're right, and that's all you care about.

I'm not here to prove to you that you're wrong. I'm here to point out your complete and utter BS. And you continuing to stomp your feet that your BS is "fact" makes it not only truly hilarious, but only proves my point even further.

----------


## WhoKnows

Let me give you an example. In the post where we pondered if Fauci should be prosecuted, in post #28, you say that I have yet to show you that debarking dogs is cruel. In post #32 I quoted the AVMA, who in 2018 said that debarking dogs is inhumane and cruel. 

And you said NOTHING. ZERO. And now, you will probably tell me that that organization doesn't know anything and are not the end all, be all, because you know better than everyone. 

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...osecuted/page4

You just can't admit you are wrong. I know people like you. It is the epitome of a pathological personality type.

----------


## Wildrose

> Once again, just because you can't admit that you are wrong, doesn't make you right. I can post anything I like, and you will merely ignore and discount it because you said so. That doesn't make you right. I stated a couple of examples and you wholly ignored them. Both of which clearly show you are completely ignorant that what you post is a heaping pile of BS. But you think you're right, and that's all you care about.
> 
> I'm not here to prove to you that you're wrong. I'm here to point out your complete and utter BS. And you continuing to stomp your feet that your BS is "fact" makes it not only truly hilarious, but only proves my point even further.


And you continue puking up garbage because you lack even a single verifiable fact to support your claims.

----------


## WhoKnows

> And you continue puking up garbage because you lack even a single verifiable fact to support your claims.


You puke garbage all the time. And even when it is demonstrated to be BS, you double down.

----------


## Wildrose

> You puke garbage all the time. And even when it is demonstrated to be BS, you double down.


And you continue to do the same,  Not a single verifiable fact in your post anywhere.

Get some new material.

----------


## WhoKnows

> And you continue to do the same,  Not a single verifiable fact in your post anywhere.
> 
> Get some new material.


Still not addressing you were wrong about debarking not being cruel, eh?

Oh btw, can you show me where in a State Board mandate, it says that they run CE activities? That's what you wrote, right? See, since you brought it up, you have to show it is true. Your word isn't enough. Any proof of what you say? It's not incumbent on me to show you that's it's wrong. It's on you to prove that what you said is true.

----------


## Wildrose

> Still not addressing you were wrong about debarking not being cruel, eh?
> 
> Oh btw, can you show me where in a State Board mandate, it says that they run CE activities? That's what you wrote, right? See, since you brought it up, you have to show it is true. Your word isn't enough. Any proof of what you say? It's not incumbent on me to show you that's it's wrong. It's on you to prove that what you said is true.


Nothing about debarking is at all cruel according to any definition of the word.

The surgeries are done under anesthesia and at worst the dog has a sore throat for a few days following.,

Oh my if you insist.  CE Opportunities

Yes, the onus is on your when you claim someone is wrong to show that they are.

That is the same principle as governs our legal system, the accuser has the burden of proof.

Would you like to continue making an ass of yourself or is that enough self inflicted humiliation for one day?

----------


## Swedgin

This is a good way for "Medical Associations" to make themselves irrelevant.

Nothing happens in a vacuum.

(Except, maybe, Leftists reading about History.  For some reason, they seem woefully ignorant of History.  Hey, they can censor and/or rewrite it as often as they want, but that does not erase the realities of Human Nature that influence it.  Just makes it more difficult for people to see and understand current reality...)

----------


## Wildrose

> This is a good way for "Medical Associations" to make themselves irrelevant.
> 
> Nothing happens in a vacuum.
> 
> (Except, maybe, Leftists reading about History.  For some reason, they seem woefully ignorant of History.  Hey, they can censor and/or rewrite it as often as they want, but that does not erase the realities of Human Nature that influence it.  Just makes it more difficult for people to see and understand current reality...)


What they're going to do is create a situation where we have drastic shortages of qualified medical/pharma folks in the country endangering the health and lives of the very people they are supposed to protect and find themselves on the losing end of some of the largest class action suits in our nation's history if this continues.

It's one thing to discipline quacks that are profiting off of putting out really bad information to the public for their own personal gain and trying to silence professionals who stand up for their patients and defend their medical rights and principles.

----------

Swedgin (11-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Nothing about debarking is at all cruel according to any definition of the word.
> 
> The surgeries are done under anesthesia and at worst the dog has a sore throat for a few days following.,
> 
> Oh my if you insist.  CE Opportunities
> 
> Yes, the onus is on your when you claim someone is wrong to show that they are.
> 
> That is the same principle as governs our legal system, the accuser has the burden of proof.
> ...


LOOOOOOOL...amazing how you continue to make my point for me, but act so aloof about it. 

I guess you think that a Veterinarian Association's opinion that debarking is inhumane and cruel isn't enough, eh? 

So where's that information from the State Board that they do CE activities? You think we are just supposed to believe YOU? 

So let me get this straight. You can say anything you want about anything, and then when someone calls you on it, it's up to the them to prove you wrong? You're a real gem, you know that? I think you actually said just the opposite in another post somewhere. I'll try to find it.

----------


## Swedgin

Based on the past 9 months of Neo-Commie policies, one might think that the Left is actively pushing for the establishment of a healthy "Black" Market.

(Which, will be considered "racist" in about 10....9....8.....)


(Which doesn't matter, as it will exist, regardless of what we call it.....)

----------


## Wildrose

> LOOOOOOOL...amazing how you continue to make my point for me, but act so aloof about it. 
> 
> I guess you think that a Veterinarian Association's opinion that debarking is inhumane and cruel isn't enough, eh? 
> 
> So where's that information from the State Board that they do CE activities? You think we are just supposed to believe YOU? 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You can say anything you want about anything, and then when someone calls you on it, it's up to the them to prove you wrong? You're a real gem, you know that? I think you actually said just the opposite in another post somewhere. I'll try to find it.


Click on the link you ignorant retard and look where it says they conduct monthly webinars and CE classes.



> *TSBP Continuing Education (CE) Opportunities*The Texas State Board of Pharmacy offers monthly webinars and online CE programs for pharmacists and pharmacy technicians practicing and/or maintaining a license in Texas. CE programs hosted by TSBP cover a variety of topics that will count toward CE requirements, including Texas-specific law, opioid abuse, and sterile compounding.



The AMVA says debarking in general should be done only as an alternative to euthanasia for pets and does not address the process with respect to research animals.

Most of the dogs our vet schools use for such research will also be debarked.

There is no factual definition of "cruel" that applies to debarking.

The dogs are not harmed when it is done under anesthesia and they don't need to be able to make loud vocalizations to be perfectly happy and healthy.

Protecting the hearing of those working in the crowded labs is most certainly a priority and humans have a terrible time communicating with each other in such a setting where they cannot effectively talk with one another.

Sometimes we have to make uncomfortable choices when the welfare of humans collides with "animal rights".  That is a simple fact.

As I said, I don't like animal testing as a rule and think we could limit it more, but if it's a choice between experimenting on a beagle and experimenting on a child the dog is going to lose out every time.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Click on the link you ignorant retard and look where it says they conduct monthly webinars and CE classes.
> 
> 
> 
> The AMVA says debarking in general should be done only as an alternative to euthanasia for pets and does not address the process with respect to research animals.
> 
> Most of the dogs our vet schools use for such research will also be debarked.
> 
> There is no factual definition of "cruel" that applies to debarking.
> ...


Thank you for proving that what you say is true. The Boards of Medicine I have been on have not had this offered. 

Still doubling down on your cruelty to animals, huh? 

You may want to review this logical fallacy. Where the burden of proof is on YOU when you make a claim. 

https://www.logicalfallacies.org/burden-of-proof.html

----------


## Wildrose

> Thank you for proving that what you say is true. The Boards of Medicine I have been on have not had this offered. 
> 
> Still doubling down on your cruelty to animals, huh? 
> 
> You may want to review this logical fallacy. Where the burden of proof is on YOU when you make a claim. 
> 
> https://www.logicalfallacies.org/burden-of-proof.html


There is no logical fallacy.  Either debarking meets the definition of "cruel" or it doesn't and it doesn't.

You've never served on any state medical or pharmacy board.

----------


## WhoKnows

> There is no logical fallacy.  Either debarking meets the definition of "cruel" or it doesn't and it doesn't.
> 
> You've never served on any state medical or pharmacy board.


Unbelievable. The Logical Fallacy pertains to YOU asking ME to prove you wrong when you bring up a fact and you won't prove that YOU are right. You are denser than the most dense concrete. 

How do you know I haven't? Because you said so? Ohhh, I get it!! I can't prove it because it wasn't current, so you're right! Idiot. 

Oh, and if my message wasn't clear enough, don't PM me. Ever.

----------


## WhoKnows

Btw...it doesn't seem that the NJ State Board of Medical Examiners offers CE opportunities. Here's the link. If you can find it, let me know. 

If it doesn't, your statement is false. Not all Boards offer this. Texas perhaps does for Pharmacy, but it doesn't look like NJ does. I could be wrong. Let me know. 

https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/bm...s/default.aspx

Here's the CME page: https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/bm...education.aspx

----------


## WhoKnows

The Virginia State Board of Medicine doesn't have CME offered either it seems...

Virginia Board of Medicine


PA either...

Home

And the TX State Board of Medicine doesn't seem to have any links available for their CME Activities...

https://www.tmb.state.tx.us/page/licensee-resources


Can you see if they offer CME activities like you linked for the Pharmacy Board in TX? It seems since I think you said that medical boards were included in your post, you would know. I've been licensed in each of these states past and present, and worked with them, so I was pretty sure I was right. 

Give this ignorant retard a hand, would ya?

----------


## Authentic

> You've never served on any state medical or pharmacy board.


How do you know?

----------

WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Everyone that gets vaccinated is provided an "informed  consent" sheet explaining the known possible side effects.


That is just pharmaceutical manufacturers covering their ass.

----------


## Authentic

> It is simply a fact that the state licensing boards establish the criteria for licensing and practicing of both medicine and pharmacy for their respective states.  They also establish the standards by which both will be practiced, conduct CE Training and produce the requirements for same and it is they who determine when members of the profession should be professionally sanctioned or punished and determine on a case by case basis what punishment or discipline the individuals should receive if any.,


That sounds like a massive bureaucracy to me, but you still tell us that state medical boards are not populated by bureaucrats...

----------

WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> How do you know?


He doesn't. He's just trying to turn it around on me because he knows I can't prove it. 

He mistakes the things he says as fact that he has no actual experience in or with with things others have intimate experience with. I know I was on a State Board. It doesn't matter whether he believes it or not. And my links proves that I was right. Which he'll never admit. 

I call him him out on the "facts" he says that he has no way of proving, so he calls me out on saying that I served on a Medical Board, because he knows I can't show that I did. Unless it was very recently. Which it wasn't. It's another idiotic "gotcha moment" he will revel in. 

Just like his CE and Board comment. It was pulling teeth to get him to show where he got the information, and he provided ONE source. And it wasn't a medical board. I just proved him wrong again, and he will never admit that medical boards, for the most part don't offer CE activities. He will scour the links I put up, and maybe find ONE activity and then strut around here like he is a hero. He's a zero. And everyone here know it.

----------

Authentic (11-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> That sounds like a massive bureaucracy to me, but you still tell us that state medical boards are not populated by bureaucrats...


State Boards are MASSIVE bureaucracies. Which is why most actual practicing physicians (like me), don't last very long working with them. We have too many other, more important things to do. Like treating patients. 

As usual Wildrose is spewing garbage because he "knows a guy". It's not his actual experiences. It's hearsay. 10 times over.

----------

Authentic (11-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Unbelievable. The Logical Fallacy pertains to YOU asking ME to prove you wrong when you bring up a fact and you won't prove that YOU are right. You are denser than the most dense concrete. 
> 
> How do you know I haven't? Because you said so? Ohhh, I get it!! I can't prove it because it wasn't current, so you're right! Idiot. 
> 
> Oh, and if my message wasn't clear enough, don't PM me. Ever.


I've never PM'd you dumbass.

Again you don't even understand what a logical fallacy is.  If I state x is due to y, you're free to challenge that and show why it isn't due to y.

You can ask me to show how x is due to y.

It is however up to you to show that x is not due to y.

As for your credentials, you're a blowhard and a liar that demonstrates no understanding of science or the scientific method and you damned sure are not an RpH or Doc.

In all likelihood your major in college was histrionics.

Anytime you want to challenge me on the facts be my guest but you'd better damned well come loaded for bear or I'll show everyone what an ass  you are again.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I've never PM'd you dumbass.
> 
> Again you don't even understand what a logical fallacy is.  If I state x is due to y, you're free to challenge that and show why it isn't due to y.
> 
> You can ask me to show how x is due to y.
> 
> It is however up to you to show that x is not due to y.
> 
> As for your credentials, you're a blowhard and a liar that demonstrates no understanding of science or the scientific method and you damned sure are not an RpH or Doc.
> ...


LOL, wow. And you call me a liar. Ummm if you claim something to be fact, it's up to you to prove that it is fact. Not me to show you it isn't. Moron. 

Can you find in all those links for the Medical Boards anywhere where it talks about that Board providing CE activities, please? Seems like you were wrong about them. 

You're such a big shot! I "better damn well come loaded..."?? LMAO...or what? What are you going to do tough guy? Kinda sounds like you're threatening me.

----------


## Wildrose

> Btw...it doesn't seem that the NJ State Board of Medical Examiners offers CE opportunities. Here's the link. If you can find it, let me know. 
> 
> If it doesn't, your statement is false. Not all Boards offer this. Texas perhaps does for Pharmacy, but it doesn't look like NJ does. I could be wrong. Let me know. 
> 
> https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/bm...s/default.aspx
> 
> Here's the CME page: https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/bm...education.aspx


And there you go doubling up with both lying and the logical fallacy.

I never stated all State Medical and Pharmacy boards offer continuing education.

You really should stop showing your ass.

----------


## Wildrose

> LOL, wow. And you call me a liar. 
> 
> Can you find in all those links for the Medical Boards anywhere where it talks about that Board providing CE activities, please? Seems like you were wrong about them. 
> 
> You're such a big shot! I "better damn well come loaded..."?? LMAO...or what? What are you going to do tough guy? Kinda sounds like you're threatening me.


Well yes, you're lying again in the post above since I never said that all boards offer CE courses.

At some point the hanging of your bare ass over the fence for public flogging really should end.,  At this point you're just a walking embarrassment.

----------


## Wildrose

> How do you know?


I know what it requires to do so and you wouldn't make it past the first page of the application or front door.

----------


## Wildrose

> That is just pharmaceutical manufacturers covering their ass.


No, it's also the law.

----------


## Wildrose

> How do you know?


He/she or it makes it painfully obvious.

----------


## Wildrose

> That sounds like a massive bureaucracy to me, but you still tell us that state medical boards are not populated by bureaucrats...


The board members are members in good standing of their respective professions, not professional bureaucrats.

The permanent gov't workers in the bureaucracy are another matter.

----------


## Authentic

> He/she or it makes it painfully obvious.


In what way are you qualified to evaluate the reliability of what he claims?

----------


## Wildrose

> In what way are you qualified to evaluate the reliability of what he claims?


A literal lifetime in and around the industry along with my  own education and experience.

I could not get away from a doctor, pharmacist or nurse if my family was present and all of our closest family friends were doc's and pharmacists as well.

I spent four years on the pre med track and got accepted to my first three choices of schools by a near perfect MCAT score.

I chose instead to go back into the service where one of my three primaries required for a position in our unit was as a Special Operations Medic.  After the service I continued that service as an EMT Paramedic and Flight Medic.

Medicine is literally in my blood and DNA.

We've been operating small town pharmacies and clinics since my great uncle opened the first one in 1900.

Currently everyone but myself still living in the family is either a Doc, Pharmacist or both, PA, or NP except one niece who is finishing her Doctorate in Biomedical research.

Life was never boring for my family.

----------


## WhoKnows

> *It is simply a fact that the state licensing boards establish the criteria for licensing and practicing of both medicine and pharmacy for their respective states.  They also establish the standards by which both will be practiced, conduct CE Training and produce the requirements for same and it is they who determine when members of the profession should be professionally sanctioned or punished and determine on a case by case basis what punishment or discipline the individuals should receive if any.,
> *I responded to your idiotic appeal to authority.
> 
> 
> Where is that evidence I asked you for as to the thousands of practicing physicians claiming the vaccine is killing their patients.
> 
> What studies have they run to establish this as fact?  Links?


You didn't say that, eh? Right there bolded for you.

You make it so easy.

----------


## Wildrose

> You didn't say that, eh? Right there bolded for you.


Where is the word "All", I can't see it can you?

If you really think you're going to score a win here you're truly a pathetic and petty, petulant child.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I know what it requires to do so and you wouldn't make it past the first page of the application or front door.


LOL, how? You aren't a doctor, nor a pharmacist. How would you know? Oh yeah! Everyone you know is one of those except you. Couldn't make the cut, huh? 

You're so FOS it's hilarious.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Where is the word "All", I can't see it can you?
> 
> If you really think you're going to score a win here you're truly a pathetic and petty, petulant child.


Nah...you're just back peddling because you will never admit you are wrong. Which you are. A LOT.

You used "boards". Plural. So which boards do, and which boards don't?

----------


## Wildrose

> LOL, how? You aren't a doctor, nor a pharmacist. How would you know? Oh yeah! Everyone you know is one of those except you. Couldn't make the cut, huh? 
> 
> You're so FOS it's hilarious.


I made the cut.  My country went back to war and I was reactivated and served in that capacity until I was injured to the point I was permanently disabled and no longer could and was medically retired.

----------


## Wildrose

> Nah...you're just back peddling because you will never admit you are wrong. Which you are. A LOT.
> 
> You used "boards". Plural. So which boards do, and which boards don't?


I'm not backpeddling you're just flinging shit in a desperate attempt to score some kind of win to regain a little bit of face and to get that red sting on your ass to mellow out.

Boards is plural it is not all inclusive.  The word all is all inclusive and I did not use it because I don't and don't pretend to know what every such board in all fifty states does other than licensing, standards, and discipline.

You are free to stop making an ass of yourself at any point but if you insist on continuing to do so, I'll be happy to keep showing you for what you are.

----------


## Authentic

I am my own doctor. I regularly self prescribe my own medication which I purchase legally at the liquor store.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I'm not backpeddling you're just flinging shit in a desperate attempt to score some kind of win to regain a little bit of face and to get that red sting on your ass to mellow out.
> 
> Boards is plural it is not all inclusive.  The word all is all inclusive and I did not use it because I don't and don't pretend to know what every such board in all fifty states does other than licensing, standards, and discipline.
> 
> You are free to stop making an ass of yourself at any point but if you insist on continuing to do so, I'll be happy to keep showing you for what you are.


Not making an ass of myself. You constantly get caught spewing all sorts of BS, and then try to argue the BS away with more BS semantics.

So again, since you said "boards", which boards do and which boards don't? You showed one non-medical board that does, which isn't plural. I showed you several medical boards that don't. Since you're such a smarty pants, I'm sure you this retard could use your help with that. Please.

It's comical how you just keep spiraling to oblivion thinking that insulting me gives you a pass.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I made the cut.  My country went back to war and I was reactivated and served in that capacity until I was injured to the point I was permanently disabled and no longer could and was medically retired.


I thought you said you did medical research while in the service. How does one get so catastrophically injured doing that?

----------


## squidward

> It is simply a fact that the state licensing boards establish the criteria for licensing and practicing of both medicine and pharmacy for their respective states.  They also establish the standards by which both will be practiced, conduct CE Training and produce the requirements for same and it is they who determine when members of the profession should be professionally sanctioned or punished and determine on a case by case basis what punishment or discipline the individuals should receive if any.,
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that evidence I asked you for as to the thousands of practicing physicians claiming the vaccine is killing their patients.
> 
> What studies have they run to establish this as fact?  Links?


You just pulled the appeal to authority crap again without describing why they know better about anything, compared to the tens of thousands of docs practicing in their respective fields. Maybe you can appeal to authority yet one more time.

The data is in the tens of thousands of deaths in the VAERS reporting data, and many times more injuries.

You do know that the swine flu vax was pulled for a handful of deaths? 
We don't practice human sacrifice

----------

WhoKnows (11-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Not making an ass of myself. You constantly get caught spewing all sorts of BS, and then try to argue the BS away with more BS semantics.
> 
> So again, since you said "boards", which boards do and which boards don't? You showed one non-medical board that does, which isn't plural. I showed you several medical boards that don't. Since you're such a smarty pants, I'm sure you this retard could use your help with that. Please.
> 
> It's comical how you just keep spiraling to oblivion thinking that insulting me gives you a pass.


No I don't, I use generally pretty precise language.  

I provided you one example of a state Pharmacy Board.

You are out of your fucking mind if you think I'm going through a hundred Medical and Pharmacy board sites to provide you further examples.

----------


## Wildrose

> You just pulled the appeal to authority crap again without describing why they know better about anything, compared to the tens of thousands of docs practicing in their respective fields. Maybe you can appeal to authority yet one more time.
> 
> _The data is in the tens of thousands of deaths in the VAERS reporting data, and many times more injuries._
> 
> You do know that the swine flu vax was pulled for a handful of deaths? 
> We don't practice human sacrifice


Those boards set the standards and license the physicians and pharmacists in every state.  They are the definitive authoritative source.

You cannot and have not shown where those boards are in conflict with tens of thousands of practicing physicians.

Anyone can make a report to VAERS and just because someone files such a report even if true does not show causation, just coincidentality and again, each of those reports of a death or serious reaction is investigated to see IF there is a causal link between those reported incidents and the vaccines.

The Bolded statement is simply a lie you keep repeating.

As for the pulling of the swine flu vaccine because of associated deaths, specify what year that was and if you really want we can delve into it.

In 76-77 the media stirred up a big ruckus because of two vaccine associated death and started a completely unwarranted nationwide panic.

Again though if you really want to dig into this one I'm fine with it but specify the year and supply some sort of links to a credible source to start the discussion off.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No I don't, I use generally pretty precise language.  
> 
> I provided you one example of a state Pharmacy Board.
> 
> You are out of your fucking mind if you think I'm going through a hundred Medical and Pharmacy board sites to provide you further examples.


The fact that you claim you use precise language and then refuse to prove your assertion is hilarious to me. You are WRONG about what you said about Medical Boards providing CM activities. Just another place you'll refuse to admit your obvious lapse of reality. You are a real fucking peach. 

Btw, you did PM me. On accident. Watch your fat fingers. And don't PM me ever again. 
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...ivate-Messages

----------


## WhoKnows

> Those boards set the standards and license the physicians and pharmacists in every state.  They are the definitive authoritative source.
> 
> You cannot and have not shown where those boards are in conflict with tens of thousands of practicing physicians.
> 
> Anyone can make a report to VAERS and just because someone files such a report even if true does not show causation, just coincidentality and again, each of those reports of a death or serious reaction is investigated to see IF there is a causal link between those reported incidents and the vaccines.
> 
> The Bolded statement is simply a lie you keep repeating.
> 
> As for the pulling of the swine flu vaccine because of associated deaths, specify what year that was and if you really want we can delve into it.
> ...


And there he goes again, folks. You disagree with him, and prove it, and you are a liar. Every time. It's uncanny.

----------


## Wildrose

> The fact that you claim you use precise language and then refuse to prove your assertion is hilarious to me. You are WRONG about what you said about Medical Boards providing CM activities. Just another place you'll refuse to admit your obvious lapse of reality. You are a real fucking peach. 
> 
> Btw, you did PM me. On accident. Watch your fat fingers. And don't PM me ever again. 
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...ivate-Messages


You get a private message every time I reply to one of your posts the same as I do when you reply to mine.

If those PM's rub your ass raw, then turn them off or stop replying to me.

And of course you're just a goddamned liar.




> *Where can continuing education opportunities be found?*Many activities are offered by the health occupation’s state and national professional associations, medical schools, hospitals, medical journals, as well as through online providers.


https://www.tmb.state.tx.us/page/res...ducation-links

Now quit fuckin with me or I'll get really nasty.

----------


## Wildrose

> And there he goes again, folks. You disagree with him, and prove it, and you are a liar. Every time. It's uncanny.


You haven't proven a damned thing and neither has he.   At this point you're nothing but a fucking troll and it's getting old.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You get a private message every time I reply to one of your posts the same as I do when you reply to mine.
> 
> If those PM's rub your ass raw, then turn them off or stop replying to me.
> 
> And of course you're just a goddamned liar.
> 
> 
> https://www.tmb.state.tx.us/page/res...ducation-links
> 
> Now quit fuckin with me or I'll get really nasty.


Plenty of people quote me. And I don't get PMs from them. Only you. Twice. And no. I don't get PMs every time someone replies to me. Only from you. Twice. So watch your fat fingers. Please. Thanks. 

LOL did you actually click the link???? 

And sounds like you're threatening me again. Get really nasty? How exactly? Sticks and stones asshole. Call me any name you like. Stamp your feet. Yell at the sky. Prove you are the toddler having a tantrum I know you to be. Please.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You haven't proven a damned thing and neither has he.   At this point you're nothing but a fucking troll and it's getting old.


Block/Ignore me. IDGAF. That is a thing on these forums isn't it?

----------


## Wildrose

> I thought you said you did medical research while in the service. How does one get so catastrophically injured doing that?


No, that isn't what I said.

You really need to get your shit straight for a change.

----------


## Wildrose

> And there he goes again, folks. You disagree with him, and prove it, and you are a liar. Every time. It's uncanny.


The bolded statement is a lie by any definition of the word.  Go mind your own business for a change.

----------


## Wildrose

> Plenty of people quote me. And I don't get PMs from them. Only you. Twice. And no. I don't get PMs every time someone replies to me. Only from you. Twice. So watch your fat fingers. Please. Thanks. 
> 
> LOL did you actually click the link???? 
> 
> And sounds like you're threatening me again. Get really nasty? How exactly? Sticks and stones asshole. Call me any name you like. Stamp your feet. Yell at the sky. Prove you are the toddler having a tantrum I know you to be. Please.


Oh no, there's only room for one toddler in this conversation and I'm definitely not going to take that position away from you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Block/Ignore me. IDGAF. That is a thing on these forums isn't it?


If I did that your head might explode and I'd hate for Trinnity to have to cleanup the mess.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by squidward
> 
> 
> You just pulled the appeal to authority crap again without describing why they know better about anything, compared to the tens of thousands of docs practicing in their respective fields. Maybe you can appeal to authority yet one more time.
> 
> *The data is in the tens of thousands of deaths in the VAERS reporting data, and many times more injuries.*
> 
> You do know that the swine flu vax was pulled for a handful of deaths? 
> We don't practice human sacrifice
> ...


Here's some hard numbers from VAERS from an article Children's Health Defense posted on Friday:

**
Data released Friday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed that between Dec. 14, 2020, and Oct. 22, 2021, a total of 837,595 adverse events following COVID vaccines were reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS).

The data included a total of 17,619 reports of deaths — an increase of 491 over the previous week. There were 127,457 reports of serious injuries, including deaths, during the same time period — up 4,624 compared with the previous week.

Excluding “foreign reports” to VAERS, 622,743 adverse events, including 8,068 deaths and 51,532 serious injuries, were reported in the U.S. between Dec. 14, 2020, and Oct. 22, 2021.

Of the 8,068 U.S. deaths reported as of Oct. 22, 11% occurred within 24 hours of vaccination, 15% occurred within 48 hours of vaccination and 27% occurred in people who experienced an onset of symptoms within 48 hours of being vaccinated.

In the U.S., 411.6 million COVID vaccine doses had been administered as of Oct. 15. This includes: 242 million doses of Pfizer, 154 million doses of Moderna and 15 million doses of Johnson & Johnson (J&J).
**

Full article:
FDA Grants Emergency Use of Pfizer Vaccine for Kids 5 to 11, as Reports of Injuries After COVID Vaccines Near 840,000 | Children's Health Defense

----------


## crayons

> **Full article:
> FDA Grants Emergency Use of Pfizer Vaccine for Kids 5 to 11, as Reports of Injuries After COVID Vaccines Near 840,000 | Children's Health Defense


Almost 18K DEATHS and 840K INJURIES? Who here on this site would support this Moloch CHILD Sacrifice Ritual???

----------


## Wildrose

> Here's some hard numbers from VAERS from an article Children's Health Defense posted on Friday:
> 
> **
> Data released Friday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed that between Dec. 14, 2020, and Oct. 22, 2021, a total of 837,595 adverse events following COVID vaccines were reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS).
> 
> The data included a total of 17,619 reports of deaths — an increase of 491 over the previous week. There were 127,457 reports of serious injuries, including deaths, during the same time period — up 4,624 compared with the previous week.
> 
> Excluding “foreign reports” to VAERS, 622,743 adverse events, including 8,068 deaths and 51,532 serious injuries, were reported in the U.S. between Dec. 14, 2020, and Oct. 22, 2021.
> 
> ...


Less than 9,000 is not, "Tens of thousands".

One again, how many of those reported deaths have actually been shown to have been caused by the vaccines?

What was the mechanism in those cases?

----------


## Wildrose

> Almost 18K DEATHS and 840K INJURIES? Who here on this site would support this Moloch CHILD Sacrifice Ritual???


What the hell is that and there are fewer than 9,000 deaths reported in the US and no more than handful have actually been shown to have been caused by the vaccine.

----------


## Authentic

> What the hell is that and there are fewer than 9,000 deaths reported in the US and no more than handful have actually been shown to have been caused by the vaccine.


I heard there were 48,000 vaccine deaths

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Full article:
> FDA Grants Emergency Use of Pfizer Vaccine for Kids 5 to 11, as Reports of Injuries After COVID Vaccines Near 840,000 | Children's Health Defense
> 
> 
> Almost 18K DEATHS and 840K INJURIES? Who here on this site would support this Moloch CHILD Sacrifice Ritual???


What those here who support the vaccines tend to say is that there is no proof that all or even most of those deaths and injuries were actually caused by the Covid vaccines. What they fail to mention is that there is -also- no proof that they weren't. What I find to be particularly depressing is that despite the CDC's claim that it investigates these reports, the truth is, they seem to do this very little, if at all. Children's Health Defense has written several times on the CDC's stonewalling in this regard. Here's a one of their more recent writings on this:

**
*194 days and counting, CDC ignores The Defender’s inquiries
*
According to the CDC website, “the CDC follows up on any report of death to request additional information and learn more about what occurred and to determine whether the death was a result of the vaccine or unrelated.”

On March 8, The Defender contacted the CDC with a written list of questions about reported deaths and injuries related to COVID vaccines. We have made repeated attempts, by phone and email, to obtain a response to our questions.

Despite multiple phone and email communications with many people at the CDC, and despite being told that our request was in the system and that someone would respond, we have not yet received answers to any of the questions we submitted. It has been 194 days since we sent our first email to the CDC requesting information.
**

Source:
Nearly 15,000 Deaths, More Than 700,000 Injuries Reported to VAERS Since December 2020 Rollout of COVID Vaccines in U.S. s Health Defense

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Here's some hard numbers from VAERS from an article Children's Health Defense posted on Friday:
> 
> **
> Data released Friday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed that between Dec. 14, 2020, and Oct. 22, 2021, a total of 837,595 adverse events following COVID vaccines were reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS).
> 
> The data included a total of 17,619 reports of deaths  an increase of 491 over the previous week. There were 127,457 reports of serious injuries, including deaths, during the same time period  up 4,624 compared with the previous week.
> ...


I personally never said tens of thousands, that was squidward. Secondly, while the U.S. may have only had 8,068 VAERS reports of deaths after getting a Covid vaccine, the total amount of VAERS death reports is 17,619. 


And ofcourse, if one goes beyond the VAERS reports, to the testimony from a certain whistleblower, the number is much larger. Quoting from her testimony:

**
*On July 9, 2021, there were 9,048 deaths reported in VAERS. I verified these numbers by collating all of the data from VAERS myself, not relying on a third party to report them. In tandem, I queried data from CMS medical claims with regard to vaccines and patient deaths, and have assessed that the deaths occurring within 3 days of vaccination are higher than those reported in VAERS by a factor of at least 5. This would indicate the true number of vaccine-related deaths was at least 45,000. Put in perspective, the swine flu vaccine was taken off the market which only resulted in 53 deaths.*
**
Source:
https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/3c6...eclaration.pdf

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> What those here who support the vaccines tend to say is that there is no proof that all or even most of those deaths and injuries were actually caused by the Covid vaccines....


Just to be clear....

I have not expressed "support" for the vaccines.  But neither do I support irresponsible and unfounded nonsense against the vaccines.

----------


## phoenyx

> Just to be clear....
> 
> I have not expressed "support" for the vaccines.  But neither do I support irresponsible and unfounded nonsense against the vaccines.


Yes, I know that you are not a covid vaccine cheerleader, which is a start. I think your main problem is that you tend to insult people who don't share your beliefs on various things, including vaccines.

----------


## crayons

> **Source:
> Nearly 15,000 Deaths, More Than 700,000 Injuries Reported to VAERS Since December 2020 Rollout of COVID Vaccines in U.S. s Health Defense


this is like a kick in the gut...i'm sure you'll let me use it on another site...i have no words to describe this global luci attack.

when will the sheep wake up and understand that the big luci's who fund this death are sitting off shore, 
and are payed n' funding our own demise using our own U.S. tax dollars.

from what i understand none of the clot shots are made stateside, and big pharmakeai avoids all culpability

----------


## phoenyx

> this is like a kick in the gut...i'm sure you'll let me use it on another site...


Ofcourse- it's not my article anyway, it's Children's Health Defense's, but I'm sure they'd like their articles spread as much as possible.





> i have no words to describe this global luci attack.
> when will the sheep wake up and understand that the big luci's who fund this death are sitting off shore, 
> and are payed n' funding our own demise using our own U.S. tax dollars.
> 
> from what i understand none of the clot shots are made stateside, and big pharmakeai avoids all culpability


After a quick internet search, I found the following article that gets into where several of the vaccines are made:
The COVID-19 vaccines: Where do they come from? Where will they go? | Business | Economy and finance news from a German perspective | DW | 05.01.2021


It doesn't mention the U.S. making any of them, although it doesn't exclude the possibility either. They also don't mention where any of the Johnson & Johnson Covid vaccines are made. 


And yes, the pharmaceutical companies were quite shrewd in ensuring that they would be protected from liability in many of the countries where they have sold their vaccines, including the U.S.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ofcourse- it's not my article anyway, it's Children's Health Defense's, but I'm sure they'd like their articles spread as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick internet search, I found the following article that gets into where several of the vaccines are made:
> The COVID-19 vaccines: Where do they come from? Where will they go? | Business | Economy and finance news from a German perspective | DW | 05.01.2021
> 
> 
> It doesn't mention the U.S. making any of them, although it doesn't exclude the possibility either. They also don't mention where any of the Johnson & Johnson Covid vaccines are made. 
> ...


At least two of them are being produced in the US.

----------


## phoenyx

> At least two of them are being produced in the US.


Alright, which ones?

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> The bolded statement is a lie by any definition of the word.  Go mind your own business for a change.


The bolded statement is a lie? Are you saying I altered it? I didn't write it. So how is it a lie and how I am a liar? 

You're nucking futs, man.

----------


## WhoKnows

> A literal lifetime in and around the industry along with my  own education and experience.
> 
> I could not get away from a doctor, pharmacist or nurse if my family was present and all of our closest family friends were doc's and pharmacists as well.
> 
> I spent four years on the pre med track and got accepted to my first three choices of schools by a near perfect MCAT score.
> 
> I chose instead to go back into the service where one of my three primaries required for a position in our unit was as a Special Operations Medic.  After the service I continued that service as an EMT Paramedic and Flight Medic.
> 
> Medicine is literally in my blood and DNA.
> ...


It's funny how aloof you are about your past. 

No one can verify this, just like you can't verify that I'm not a doctor and haven't served on Medical Boards. 

So because I can't verify what you say, I guess you're lying. That's how your mind works, so I'm giving it a go.

----------

phoenyx (11-02-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> It's funny how aloof you are about your past. 
> 
> No one can verify this, just like you can't verify that I'm not a doctor and haven't served on Medical Boards. 
> 
> So because I can't verify what you say, I guess you're lying. That's how your mind works, so I'm giving it a go.


He really reaps what he sows doesn't he? I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on his credentials, but his unwillingness to do the same with others is pretty off putting for me.

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> He really reaps what he sows doesn't he? I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on his credentials, but his unwillingness to do the same with others is pretty off putting for me.


Nah. He's a legend his own mind. I don't give him the benefit of anything. Other than needing a padded room.

----------


## phoenyx

> Nah. He's a legend his own mind. I don't give him the benefit of anything. Other than needing a padded room.


Lol :-p. I think you should just keep in mind a certain quote from Friedrich Nietzsche. It may be a bit overly dramatic for this forum, but I think the gist of it fits this situation:
“Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you.”

I found a web page that goes into some explanation as to what the author of the page thinks Nietzsche meant, worth a look I think:
https://optimistminds.com/when-you-s...nto-the-abyss/

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Alright, which ones?


Pfizer for sure and I believe the Moderna as well.  It was announced when the Trump administration invoked the emergency powers which included essentially forcing certain pharmacy mfgs in the US to produce both vaccines and test kits.

----------


## Wildrose

> The bolded statement is a lie? Are you saying I altered it? I didn't write it. So how is it a lie and how I am a liar? 
> 
> You're nucking futs, man.





> _You disagree with him, and prove it, and you are a liar. Every time. It's uncanny._


You're a bold faced fucking liar and troll.

----------


## Wildrose

> It's funny how aloof you are about your past. 
> 
> No one can verify this, just like you can't verify that I'm not a doctor and haven't served on Medical Boards. 
> 
> So because I can't verify what you say, I guess you're lying. That's how your mind works, so I'm giving it a go.


So you were just setting up yet another Strawman by asking the question.

Why is that not surprising?

----------


## Wildrose

> He really reaps what he sows doesn't he? I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on his credentials, but his unwillingness to do the same with others is pretty off putting for me.


I'm willing to give others the benefit of the doubt right up to the point at which they prove they are lying.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You're a bold faced fucking liar and troll.


Yes. yes, clearly you think so in your mentally challenged, little mind. 

So what was the Strawman exactly? Still haven't provided an explanation.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I'm willing to give others the benefit of the doubt right up to the point at which they *disagree with me*.


FIFY.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yes. yes, clearly you think so in your mentally challenged, little mind. 
> 
> So what was the Strawman exactly? Still haven't provided an explanation.


I've repeatedly proven so by simply quoting your words.

It was incredibly easy because you're so pathetically transparent.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I've repeatedly proven so by simply quoting your words.
> 
> It was incredibly easy because you're so pathetically transparent.


Yes, yes, of course, blah, blah, blah, I hate you because you disagree with me, blah, blah, blah, I'm never wrong, etc. 

So what was that Strawman argument again?

----------


## Wildrose

> Yes, yes, of course, blah, blah, blah, I hate you because you disagree with me, blah, blah, blah, I'm never wrong, etc. 
> 
> So what was that Strawman argument again?


Thanks again for proving my point.

You make this far too easy.,

----------


## phoenyx

> Pfizer for sure and I believe the Moderna as well.  It was announced when the Trump administration invoked the emergency powers which included essentially forcing certain pharmacy mfgs in the US to produce both vaccines and test kits.


I just got confirmation that both are indeed being made at least in part in the U.S.. For Pfizer:
**
Pfizer and BioNTech are manufacturing the vaccine in their own facilities in the United States and in Europe. The license to distribute and manufacture the vaccine in China was purchased by Fosun, alongside its investment in BioNTech.[25][103]
**

Source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfizer...#Manufacturing

For Moderna:

**
Moderna is using a relatively new facility in Norwood, Massachusetts to make the vaccine.
**

Source:
Where is the Moderna vaccine made?

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> He really reaps what he sows doesn't he? I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on his credentials, but his unwillingness to do the same with others is pretty off putting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give others the benefit of the doubt right up to the point at which they prove they are lying.


I have my doubts, but I haven't yet seen you accuse someone of lying, so I'll leave it be for now.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I have my doubts, but I haven't yet seen you accuse someone of lying, so I'll leave it be for now.


He calls me a liar just about every post about me! LOL

----------


## Sunsettommy

> Once again, the FDA has granted full approval for the Pfizer vaccine and did so on August 23.
> 
> You can't sue any vaccine manufacturer in the US and haven't been able to for decades, all such claims are handled by the Vaccine Compensation Board through arbitration.
> 
> https://www.hrsa.gov/vaccine-compensation/index.html


A government run organization under the Federal Government that is FORCING directly/ indirectly Vaccine mandates onto people over a virus with a low death rate of the REPORTED cases.

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> He calls me a liar just about every post about me! LOL


Admittedly, I haven't really been looking at his posts to you that often- he writes a lot of posts and tends to keep me busy with his responses to me alone :-p.

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Admittedly, I haven't really been looking at his posts to you that often- he writes a lot of posts and tends to keep me busy with his responses to me alone :-p.


Well he insults me, calls me a liar and even seems to try to threaten me. Over the internet. It's hilarious.

----------


## Wildrose

> I have my doubts, but I haven't yet seen you accuse someone of lying, so I'll leave it be for now.


I don't accuse anyone of lying, I simply quote them and show them to be liars.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I don't accuse anyone of lying, I simply quote them and show them to be liars.


You're a liar! You're a liar!! Everyone's a liar!!! LOL

----------


## Wildrose

> Well he insults me, calls me a liar and even seems to try to threaten me. Over the internet. It's hilarious.


You are a proven liar, again, and again, and again.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You are a proven liar, again, and again, and again.


I'm a liar! You're a liar!! Everyone's a liar!!! LOL

----------


## Wildrose

> A government run organization under the Federal Government that is FORCING directly/ indirectly Vaccine mandates onto people over a virus with a low death rate of the REPORTED cases.


There wasn't even a suggestion of forced vaccination when full approval was given.

The low death rate has now given us over 700,000 dead.

Most of us were ready to back our own gov't in launching a massive bombing campaign of Taliban and Terrorist Targets in Afghanistan a month ago over 13 dead Americans.

We went to war for over 20 years over the deaths of about 2,000 Americans.

The greatest cost of Covid hasn't even been the deaths, it has been the economic damage and both secondary and tertiary deaths caused by other conditions as a direct result off our overwhelmed medical system.

Then we can discuss the trillions in economic damages to the US alone.

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm a liar! You're a liar!! Everyone's a liar!!! LOL


Of course you are and you prove it regularly.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> There wasn't even a suggestion of forced vaccination when full approval was given.
> 
> The low death rate has now given us over 700,000 dead.
> 
> Most of us were ready to back our own gov't in launching a massive bombing campaign of Taliban and Terrorist Targets in Afghanistan a month ago over 13 dead Americans.
> 
> We went to war for over 20 years over the deaths of about 2,000 Americans.
> 
> The greatest cost of Covid hasn't even been the deaths, it has been the economic damage and both secondary and tertiary deaths caused by other conditions as a direct result off our overwhelmed medical system.
> ...



Biden and some of the states ARE mandating vaccinations, have been for weeks now. Don't you read the numerous news about the firings and air flight cancellations over it?

700,000 dead out of 330 MILLION people is definitely a low death rate.


The economy was damaged in part of the governments overreaction to a weak virus with a rapid spread rate. 


Worldwide the there are 248 MILLION cases (mostly in mild condition, 95%)


Just over 5,025,240 deaths and 224,762,486 MILLION recovered in a world of almost 8 BILLION people.


That is a low death rate for a virus, there have been far worse viruses in recent decades but not contagious enough to spread it all over the place that is why they didn't ravage the world.

----------

WhoKnows (11-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Biden and some of the states ARE mandating vaccinations, have been for weeks now. Don't you read the numerous news about the firings and air flight cancellations over it?
> 
> 700,000 dead out of 330 MILLION people is definitely a low death rate.
> 
> 
> The economy was damaged in part of the governments overreaction to a weak virus with a rapid spread rate. 
> 
> 
> Worldwide the there are 248 MILLION cases (mostly in mild condition, 95%)
> ...


And the full approval was granted two months ago.

----------


## Wildrose

> Biden and some of the states ARE mandating vaccinations, have been for weeks now. Don't you read the numerous news about the firings and air flight cancellations over it?
> 
> 700,000 dead out of 330 MILLION people is definitely a low death rate.
> 
> 
> The economy was damaged in part of the governments overreaction to a weak virus with a rapid spread rate. 
> 
> 
> Worldwide the there are 248 MILLION cases (mostly in mild condition, 95%)
> ...


Nobody is arguing the case mortality rates isn't low.

The problem is that with so many infections and so many serious/critical patents our, and a good portion of the world's hospital systems were overwhelmed to the point of collapse in some cases.

As a result there will be hundreds of thousands if not millions of additional deaths because during those peak times and even beyond people could not get care for both chronic and acute diseases because hospitals were overloaded or even shut down completely and unable to take on new or even existing chronic patients.

Both gov't inaction and inappropriate reactions have and continue adding to every aspect of this especially the financial devastation and death toll but absent this virus, that would not have occurred so it is directly resulting from the pandemic.

----------


## phoenyx

> Well he insults me, calls me a liar and even seems to try to threaten me. Over the internet. It's hilarious.


I did see him insult you and have commented on that. I just haven't seen him call you a liar or threaten you, at least not yet.

----------


## Wildrose

> I did see him insult you and have commented on that. I just haven't seen him call you a liar or threaten you, at least not yet.


I have and when I do, I prove he is lying.

----------


## phoenyx

> 700,000 dead out of 330 MILLION people is definitely a low death rate.


I think at a point like this, it may be good to look at the U.S. death rate. Based on a chart from macrotrends.net, it does seem to have increased slightly in 2020 and 2021, but hardly what we'd call a large amount- it's fairly similar to the increase in the few years preceding it. Here's a screenshot of the chart:
Screen Shot 2021-11-02 at 2.04.22 PM.png


Here's the link to the chart:
U.S. Death Rate 1950-2021 | MacroTrends


I think the reason for this modest increase can only be explained in 2 ways:

1- Other diseases took a look at Covid and decided to reduce their lethality.

2- The Covid numbers are wildly inflated, and what's really happening is that most cases are actually mislabelled and those people really died from other causes.

----------


## phoenyx

> I have and when I do, I prove he is lying.


Somehow, I doubt your alleged proof would persuade me. Anyway, if I see you accusing him of it and you actually provide evidence I find to be credible, I'll say so.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> And the full approval was granted two months ago.


Sigh......

You write,

 Originally Posted by *Wildrose* 
_Once again, the FDA has granted full approval for the Pfizer vaccine and did so on August 23.

You can't sue any vaccine manufacturer in the US and haven't been able to for decades, all such claims are handled by the Vaccine Compensation Board through arbitration.

https://www.hrsa.gov/vaccine-compensation/index.html


_=====
Never said a word about vaccine approval or lawsuits, just pointing out that it is a GOVERNMENT run organization at post 171 LINK


Quoting my words: 


"A government run organization under the Federal Government that is FORCING directly/ indirectly Vaccine mandates onto people over a virus with a low death rate of the REPORTED cases."

I was making an observation here, not refuting what you posted.


You are now running in circles here.......

----------

WhoKnows (11-03-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

FAIR WARNING 
WhoKnows and Wildrose are thread banned. Please do not respond to their posts.

----------

Sunsettommy (11-03-2021)

----------


## crayons

sometimes i wanna just talk softly...anyone know the html code for small font?
i've tried   and   and no worky

The old *bold*  works good

----------


## Trinnity

Try [size=1]

It's been so long since I used that method...

Above your reply box is a drop down labeled Size. See if you can find that. Use that.

----------


## teeceetx

> Once again, the FDA has granted *full approval for the Pfizer vaccine* and did so on August 23.
> 
> You can't sue any vaccine manufacturer in the US and haven't been able to for decades, all such claims are handled by the Vaccine Compensation Board through arbitration.
> 
> https://www.hrsa.gov/vaccine-compensation/index.html


FULL APPROVAL?

No, they still are under the EUA (emergency use authorization).

----------

WhoKnows (11-03-2021)

----------

